# Service-Erfahrungen: Inspektion eines Radon-MTBs in Bonn



## SiSiTop (31. Mai 2017)

Am 11. Mai habe ich mein gut ein Jahr altes Radon Slide Carbon 160 zur Inspektion (pauschal 60 €) in die Werkstatt des Bike Discount Megastores in Bonn gebracht. Ich kann vorausschicken, dass dieses Rad bereits das zweite ist, nachdem das erste nach einer Vielzahl von Defekten, die teilweise auf eine schlampige Montage zurückzuführen sind, nach nur 14 Tagen hinüber war und komplett ausgetauscht wurde.

Ich habe bei Abgabe des Rades auf ein  Knacksen aus dem Bereich der Gabel bzw. des Steuerrohrs hingewiesen und angemerkt, dass ich den Steuersatz bereits ausgebaut, penibel gereinigt und frisch gefettet wieder eingebaut habe. Leider blieb ein deutliches Knacksen beim scharfen Bremsen und anschließenden Einfedern der Gabel bestehen. Ich äußerte meine Vermutung, dass dieses Geräusch wohl aus der Gabelkrone komme und man bitte die Gabel genau kontrolliere und ggf. einsenden solle.
Des weiteren habe ich auf das bekannte und bereits schon vor Monaten gegenüber Radon erwähnte Problem des wandernden Druckpunkts der 8000er XT-Bremse hingewiesen. Die Bremse würde auf Kulanz entlüftet werden, hieß es dazu.


Nur einige Tage später, am 18. Mai teilte mit Radon mit, das Rad sei fertig. „Seltsam schneller Gabelservice“ war mein Gedanke. Da ich nach Bonn ca. 1 1/2 Stunden fahre, rief ich vorsichtshalber  bei Radon an. „Das Rad ist fertig“ hieß es lapidar. Auf Nachfrage beharrte man auf der knappen Aussage, ohne mit mir erklären zu können, was gemacht wurde. Auf dem Zettel stünde es doch, das Knacksen sei weg, man habe nur das Steuerlager fetten müssen. Aha! Auf mein Bitten, das Rad einmal kurz auf dem Hof zu testen, wollte man nicht eingehen und blieb bei der pauschalen Aussage, alles sei gut. Nur mit etwas Nachdruck und mit Hinweis auf die lange Anfahrt ging man darauf ein. Man wolle sich melden, wenn etwas doch wider Erwarten nicht stimme.

Ich behielt das Handy in der Hand. 10 Minuten später erhielt ich den Anruf,  dass mein Rad Knacksen würde. Ach nein!


Also alles auf Anfang. Man wolle die Gabel nun zu Fox einsenden. Na endlich. Warum hört man nicht auf das was Kunden konstruktiv beisteuern?  Stattdessen eine Woche verloren. Und das vorm dem nahenden Bikeurlaub über Himmelfahrt.


Am 26. Mai die Nachricht, dass mein Rad fertig sei. Wieder Anruf bei Radon, wieder die Zusicherung, dass alles okay sei. Die Gabelkrone sei getauscht worden, eine Probefahrt sei zufriedenstellend verlaufen.
Ich bin also nach Bonn gefahren und habe mein Rad abgeholt. Kaum ein Wort zu den geleisteten Arbeiten, geschweige denn eine Entschuldigung für die Verzögerung. Dafür eine Rechnung von knapp 130 € (Ich erinnere: Die Inspektion kostet pauschal 60 €). Nach Wiederspruch zahlte ich 60 € plus die verbauten Bremsbeläge und schob das Rad aus der hektischen Wertstattannahme.

Zwei Tage später hatte ich Zeit, nach dem Rad genauer zu schauen. Und was stellte sich heraus? Der Hinterbau klackerte beim Anheben des Rades deutlich. Scheinbar hatte der Dämpfer irgendein Spiel in seiner Aufnahme. Des Weiteren senkte sich die Reverb bei Belastung um ca. einen Zentimeter ab und die Klemmschrauben an der XT-Kurbel fielen fast schon von alleine heraus, da sie nur noch auf den letzten paar Gewindeumdrehungen im Kurbelarm hielten.

Das kann doch nicht sein! Das Rad hatte doch gerade eine fachmännische Inspektion erhalten, sogar eine mit Prüfprotokoll. Unfassbar!

Gut, dass an diesem Wochenende ein Besuch des Bikefestivals im Willingen anstand. Da war auch Radon vertreten. Also mit dem Rad hin zum Radon-Stand und kurz den Hergang geschildert. Dort gelangte ich an den Richtigen, man war nett und hörte zu. „Oh, das ist aber deutlich. Kannst du das Rad bis heute späten Nachmittag dalassen? Dann gucke ich danach.“, hieß es. Ich konnte.

Als ich das Rad dann abholte, hatte der nette Monteur bereits gegenüber bei Fox neue Buchsen besorgt und eingebaut, doch war das Problem nicht zu beheben. Die Aufnahmeöffnung um Dämpfer selbst war ausgeschlagen, so dass die neuen Buchsen darin Spiel hatten. Also leider keine schnelle Lösung, sondern völliges Unverständnis und Kopfschütteln aller dort arbeitenden Radon-Leute inkl. Bodo Probst über die Service-Leistung und vermeintliche Inkompetenz am Standort Bonn.

Montag nach dem Wochenende rief ich also gleich in Bonn an und schilderte die aufgetauchten Mängel und die Reaktion der ‚Kollegen‘ in Willingen. Ich schloss aus, das Rad erneut nach Bonn zu fahren und erwartete einen Lösungsvorschlag. Unfreundlich und unmotiviert hieß es, das Rad müsse halt zurück zum Service. Ich betonte, dass in diesem Fall eine entgegenkommende Lösung angebracht wäre. Und zudem eine schnelle, der Bikeurlaub sollte am Donnerstag beginnen. Ich schlug also vor, dass man mir übergangsweise einen Austauschdämpfer senden möge. Erst nach längerem Hin und Her wollte man nach einem suchen. Als man tatsächlich einen gefunden hatte, sollte das Rad wieder nach Bonn zum Einbau kommen. Wieder Klarstellung, dass ich keine zweite Anfahrt vorm Urlaub auf mich nehmen wolle und könne. Man solle den Dämpfer doch bitte einfach per Einschreiben und umgehend an mich senden, dann wäre der Urlaub nicht gefährdet und danach könne alles Weitere erledigt werden. Wieder völlige Blockade seitens Radon. Wieder Schilderung der Dringlichkeit und des Hinweises auf den Verursacher der Misere meinerseits. Man müsse nachfragen, ob es ginge, mir den Dämpfer zu senden, hieß es in abschätzigem Ton. Man melde sich. Telefonat Ende.

Seitdem gab es keinen Kontakt mehr! Radon rief nicht wie versprochen zurück. Meine Anrufe liefen ins Leere. Es ging über Tage (keine Feiertage!) keiner mehr ans Telefon, wenn ich anrief. Der Urlaub konnte folglich nicht wie geplant stattfinden.

Ich habe eine solch unprofessionelle Bearbeitung noch nie erlebt. Fehler passieren. Dass, der Dämpfer defekt ist, ist nicht das Problem. Radon hätten es einfach nur bemerken müssen wie es im Zuge einer professionellen Bearbeitung leicht geschehen wäre. Immerhin habe ich dafür bezahlt und Zeit investiert, zu Radon zu kommen. Hätten die Leute dort es bemerkt, wäre eine Abwicklung bei Fox zusammen mit der Gabel ja gar kein Problem gewesen. Und auch dass  im Service der Defekt unbemerkt bleib, ist noch nicht das Schlimmste. Was ich Radon an erster Stelle vorwerfe ist der Umgang mit dem Problem, das sie verursacht haben. Statt Entgegenkommen und konstruktivem Handeln kam nur Blockade, pauschale, völlig unflexible und unmotivierte, ja unfreundliche Behandlung eines Kunden.

Wie denken Sie, Damen und Herren bei Radon, geht es weiter? Ich bitte um Ihre Antwort mit einem Lösungsvorschlag. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2017)

Die GF dort fährt lieber Porsche statt Rad, noch Fragen?

Such dir für die Zukunft lieber einen Servicepartner vor Ort und/oder ein Zweitrad. 

Der Service in Bonn ist -je nachdem, an wen du gerätst-leider nicht der dollste. Gerade jetzt zu Saisonbeginn brennt dort die Hütte und die Arbeitsleistung, die du erhalten hast, ist für'n A....

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (1. Juni 2017)

SiSiTop schrieb:


> Am 11. Mai habe ich mein gut ein Jahr altes Radon Slide Carbon 160 zur Inspektion (pauschal 60 €) in die Werkstatt des Bike Discount Megastores in Bonn gebracht. Ich kann vorausschicken, dass dieses Rad bereits das zweite ist, nachdem das erste nach einer Vielzahl von Defekten, die teilweise auf eine schlampige Montage zurückzuführen sind, nach nur 14 Tagen hinüber war und komplett ausgetauscht wurde.
> 
> Ich habe bei Abgabe des Rades auf ein  Knacksen aus dem Bereich der Gabel bzw. des Steuerrohrs hingewiesen und angemerkt, dass ich den Steuersatz bereits ausgebaut, penibel gereinigt und frisch gefettet wieder eingebaut habe. Leider blieb ein deutliches Knacksen beim scharfen Bremsen und anschließenden Einfedern der Gabel bestehen. Ich äußerte meine Vermutung, dass dieses Geräusch wohl aus der Gabelkrone komme und man bitte die Gabel genau kontrolliere und ggf. einsenden solle.
> Des weiteren habe ich auf das bekannte und bereits schon vor Monaten gegenüber Radon erwähnte Problem des wandernden Druckpunkts der 8000er XT-Bremse hingewiesen. Die Bremse würde auf Kulanz entlüftet werden, hieß es dazu.
> ...



Hi,

vielen Dank für das ausführliche und ehrliche Feedback. Wir können uns an dieser Stelle derzeit nur für die Unannehmlichkeiten entschuldigen und hoffen, dass wir nun zusammen eine schnelle und unbürokratische Lösung für dein Rad finden. Sende mir doch bitte hierzu eine PN mit Kontaktdaten - ich werde mich dann schnellstmöglich bei dir melden.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## 22042015 (2. Juni 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die GF dort fährt lieber Porsche statt Rad, noch Fragen?
> 
> Welchen Beitrag zu dem Thema bringt dieser Beitrag ausser Kopfschütteln über die Dümmlichkeit einiger User?


----------

